# Bessacarr E-450 side shelf.



## 101647 (Nov 3, 2006)

Bessacarr E-450 2003.
I have removed the silly side spacer on the shelf between the kitchen cupboards and the storage locker above the passenger's seat and I am left with a sizeable shelf.
Has anyone any information about fitting a small microwave unit on this shelf, obviously secured in place and the power could easily be sourced from the socket by the kitchen sink.
If anyone has one fitted could they let me know what size they have, the manufacturer and if possible where I could purchase one.


----------

